# Best Budget Mono Amp



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

After making up my mind on a APSM 1500 I keep finding new budget amps.
I have seen the APSM, Hifonics BRZ 1700.1, PPI Phantoms, Polk PA D1000. 
I have officially been confused on what to pick.

It will be used to power 2 IDMAX 10s. DVCD4 so it will be 4 ohm or 1ohm. I plan on running 4ohm. So anything helpful on what to pick would be excellent. 

Trunk space isn't really an issue. I have a 2006 Altima, and after I install everything I plan on having a shop build me a amp rack for my things.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

(-NEW-) Soundstream RUB1.1600D 1600 Watt Class D Mono Block Amp w/ Remote! 709483032392 | eBay
here is a great amp to run either ohm load,and a good one also


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

check dman tread for sale. he has m3 - perfect for your subs and 1 ohm stable.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/131810-end-all-desperation-sale-off.html


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

audiobaun said:


> (-NEW-) Soundstream RUB1.1600D 1600 Watt Class D Mono Block Amp w/ Remote! 709483032392 | eBay
> here is a great amp to run either ohm load,and a good one also


is that real 1600W or what?


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

audiobaun said:


> (-NEW-) Soundstream RUB1.1600D 1600 Watt Class D Mono Block Amp w/ Remote! 709483032392 | eBay
> here is a great amp to run either ohm load,and a good one also




I looked at those also, and heard some iffy things.




Victor_inox said:


> check dman tread for sale. he has m3 - perfect for your subs and 1 ohm stable.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/131810-end-all-desperation-sale-off.html


It only puts out 600 @ 1 ohm. My subs are 1000 rms a piece.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`d take 600 real watts over overly optimistic Soundstream.
check out this one http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_31815_VIBE-Audio-DEATHBOXS4-V1.html


----------



## siucsaluki11 (Dec 27, 2008)

currently running BRZ1700.1D at 2 ohms, LOVE IT


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

siucsaluki11 said:


> currently running BRZ1700.1D at 2 ohms, LOVE IT


Have you tested it for actual output? I saw on several forums from my Google search that they were overrated watt-wise


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

two of these and you got 500 to each

Kenwood X500-1 eXcelon Mono 500-Watt Power Amplifier / 1 channel Car Amplifier 019048197566 | eBay

better yet, two of these hooked up to slave option gives you 1000 at 4 ohms

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_29981_VIBE-Audio-LiteBox-Bass-1.html


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

I'm trying to keep it to 1 amp. 

I'm thinking about getting a Polk PA D1000.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

JL AUDIO 1000/1 V1 BRAND NEW NEVER USED | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLOW-OUT-SALE-HERTZ-AMP-EP-1D-MONO-BLOCK-1000-W-RMS-1-YEAR-WARRANY-/140768899321?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item20c67af0f9


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Price is a little high on those.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Mako312 said:


> Price is a little high on those.


REALLY??

Heck, I paid $300 for my JL 500/1. I feel it is worth double that.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sundown 1500d V1 - Car Audio Classifieds


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

zumbo said:


> REALLY??
> 
> Heck, I paid $300 for my JL 500/1. I feel it is worth double that.


For my budget it is.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

tell us your budget

otherwise just get this

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_23875_MB-Quart-ONX1.1500D.html


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> tell us your budget
> 
> otherwise just get this
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_23875_MB-Quart-ONX1.1500D.html


Would like to stay under $250. Under $200 even better. 

How reliable is that MB Quart


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Mako312 said:


> Would like to stay under $250. Under $200 even better.
> 
> How reliable is that MB Quart


I would swallow my pride and borrow $200 for the JL 1000/1, before I would buy that junk.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe? Precision Power PPI S2000.1D Class D Monoblock Car Amplifier/Amp

http://www.precisionpower.com/Manuals/Amplifier Manuals/2010sedonad.pdf


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

NICE! Bass knob included!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

PPI phantom 1000.1 $200 and 1000 watts at 1ohm. not to mention it is small


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

zumbo said:


> I would swallow my pride and borrow $200 for the JL 1000/1, before I would buy that junk.


ive never used it, but the thousands of reviews on websites everywhere indicate its not junk jl nut hugger


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

kizz said:


> PPI phantom 1000.1 $200 and 1000 watts at 1ohm. not to mention it is small


I saw this also. There was a missing feature that turned me off about it, but not I can't remember what it was so it must have not been important lol.


----------



## audio1der (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you looked at AQ?
The 1200 does 1200+ at 1 ohm, and the remote knob (included) has a clipping indicator which tells you when the input signal is clipping; WORTH EVERY PENNY.
They have a couple smaller mono amps as well, or maybe a used 1200?
Every day I'm astonished at the muscle this thing has for the $


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

audio1der said:


> Have you looked at AQ?
> The 1200 does 1200+ at 1 ohm, and the remote knob (included) has a clipping indicator which tells you when the input signal is clipping; WORTH EVERY PENNY.
> They have a couple smaller mono amps as well, or maybe a used 1200?
> Every day I'm astonished at the muscle this thing has for the $


What kind of electrical are you on?

and what load are you running it at?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

This should do the trick for you:
NEW BOSS DST4000D 4000W CLASS D MONO BLOCK CAR AUDIO AMPLIFIER AMP 4000 WATT | eBay


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> This should do the trick for you:
> NEW BOSS DST4000D 4000W CLASS D MONO BLOCK CAR AUDIO AMPLIFIER AMP 4000 WATT | eBay


2300 watts RMS rating at 4 ohms for only $199, yo! Boss does it again!

NOT..

This is probably bottom of barrel product, like all other Boss products, and overrated by a factor of at least 4.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I would also skip all of Hifonics and MB Quart mono-blocks.. That's another penny pinching company. I am not a fan of amplifiers that can't accept stereo signal. Not a good idea if you're using a deck with a stereo out for subwoofer channels (you have to "throw away" either left or right channel. Check their pdf manual online).

For low budget, I'd recommend PPI Phantom P1000.1 or Boston Acoustics GTA-1000m (if you can still find the later new they're often sold at bargain price as BA is exiting car audio business).


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> This should do the trick for you:
> NEW BOSS DST4000D 4000W CLASS D MONO BLOCK CAR AUDIO AMPLIFIER AMP 4000 WATT | eBay


Thanks for the serious post


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

ZAKOH said:


> I would also skip all of Hifonics and MB Quart mono-blocks.. That's another penny pinching company. I am not a fan of amplifiers that can't accept stereo signal. Not a good idea if you're using a deck with a stereo out for subwoofer channels (you have to "throw away" either left or right channel. Check their pdf manual online).
> 
> For low budget, I'd recommend PPI Phantom P1000.1 or Boston Acoustics GTA-1000m (if you can find new it still).


I plan on getting a Clarion NX702.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

audio1der said:


> Have you looked at AQ?
> The 1200 does 1200+ at 1 ohm, and the remote knob (included) has a clipping indicator which tells you when the input signal is clipping; WORTH EVERY PENNY.
> They have a couple smaller mono amps as well, or maybe a used 1200?
> Every day I'm astonished at the muscle this thing has for the $


x2 i love mine


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

Hard to get anything "high end" with your budget. You can open up some doors by purchasing used.

AQ1200D is $269
AQ1200D Amplifier

Planet Audio BB1400.1 is $159
PLANET AUDIO BIG BANG BB1400.1


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

The PA BB mono amps almost do rated power, which makes them pretty tempting for a watt vs cost lineup.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

robert_wrath said:


> This should do the trick for you:
> NEW BOSS DST4000D 4000W CLASS D MONO BLOCK CAR AUDIO AMPLIFIER AMP 4000 WATT | eBay


Be nice....:laugh:


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

diatribe said:


> Hard to get anything "high end" with your budget. You can open up some doors by purchasing used.
> 
> AQ1200D is $269
> AQ1200D Amplifier
> ...


Wasn't looking for anything high end. Just affordable, does rated, and near clean power.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Cruzer said:


> ive never used it, but the thousands of reviews on websites everywhere indicate its not junk jl nut hugger


I love this!:surprised:

_"ive never used it, but the thousands of reviews"_:laugh::laugh:

*"jl nut hugger"* uncalled for.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

zumbo said:


> I love this!:surprised:
> 
> _"ive never used it, but the thousands of reviews"_:laugh::laugh:
> 
> *"jl nut hugger"* uncalled for.


whats the use in using a forum if people are not going to go by reviews???

thats the entire purpose of a forum like this, hey guys i need help choosing X, and people say oh hey i like my X, or hey everyone says X is a great choice.

are you serious?


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Cruzer said:


> whats the use in using a forum if people are not going to go by reviews???
> 
> thats the entire purpose of a forum like this, hey guys i need help choosing X, and people say oh hey i like my X, or hey everyone says X is a great choice.
> 
> are you serious?


I think you have it wrong. 

IMO, people use forums to de-bunk reviews.

Review: _Advertisement_


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

well when u say go with the JL amp im going to ignore it because its a review/opinion


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Cruzer said:


> well when u say go with the JL amp im going to ignore it because its a review/opinion


Cool.

You have successfully used this forum to debunk my findings/opinion of the NIB JL 1000/1 for $399.99.

That's a fine example of how I feel a forum should be used.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 6, 2005)

ZAKOH said:


> I would also skip all of Hifonics and MB Quart mono-blocks.. That's another penny pinching company. I am not a fan of amplifiers that can't accept stereo signal. Not a good idea if you're using a deck with a stereo out for subwoofer channels (you have to "throw away" either left or right channel. Check their pdf manual online).


I don't know if any stereo I've used is stereo or mono out on the sub out RCA's (or rear output switched to sub out), but the output is mono, so what does it matter? What are you losing? 

I'm considering an ONX 1000 or 1500 watt amp for a future build, that's why I'm curious.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Bobo said:


> I don't know if any stereo I've used is stereo or mono out on the sub out RCA's (or rear output switched to sub out), but the output is mono, so what does it matter? What are you losing?
> 
> I'm considering an ONX 1000 or 1500 watt amp for a future build, that's why I'm curious.


My Pioneer DEH-80PRS has selectable stereo/mono sub-out. My JL 500/1 accepts r/l channels, but is a mono amp. Running stereo-out.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Does mono or stereo matter on a sub

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Mako312 said:


> Does mono or stereo matter on a sub


I figured it was all mono. But, on my system, there is clearly more output selecting stereo in my receiver menu. Maybe selecting mono on my unit just sends a signal out of the left sub RCA. Never checked to see if only one woofer was working.:laugh: It just sounded better set to stereo, so I was on to the next set-up option


----------



## siucsaluki11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Mako312 said:


> Have you tested it for actual output? I saw on several forums from my Google search that they were overrated watt-wise


don't have a clamp meter, but I've read in a number of places they are not overrated and actually do rated, so long as you keep your electrical at 14v

I know my electrical drops to 12.8v on a 40Hz tone, and using P=(V^2)/R I'm getting what I'm supposed to be getting... It sounds clean also. 

Everything I've read says they do rated, and for the price, you can't beat it.


----------



## siucsaluki11 (Dec 27, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> two of these and you got 500 to each
> 
> Kenwood X500-1 eXcelon Mono 500-Watt Power Amplifier / 1 channel Car Amplifier 019048197566 | eBay
> 
> ...


stay away from kenwood amps, they don't do NEAR what they are rated at, and will **** out on you quick. I was lucky, mine lasted 3 years.


----------



## siucsaluki11 (Dec 27, 2008)

ZAKOH said:


> I would also skip all of Hifonics and MB Quart mono-blocks.. That's another penny pinching company. I am not a fan of amplifiers that can't accept stereo signal. Not a good idea if you're using a deck with a stereo out for subwoofer channels (you have to "throw away" either left or right channel. Check their pdf manual online).
> 
> For low budget, I'd recommend PPI Phantom P1000.1 or Boston Acoustics GTA-1000m (if you can still find the later new they're often sold at bargain price as BA is exiting car audio business).


can't accept stereo signal? I have a left and right sub out from my HU running to my BRZ (it has 2 RCA inputs)



tyroneshoes said:


> tell us your budget
> 
> otherwise just get this
> 
> MB Quart ONX1.1500D - ONYX Class D Monoblock Car Amplifier/Amp


thats the same thing as the BRZ1700 for the most part.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

siucsaluki11 said:


> stay away from kenwood amps, they don't do NEAR what they are rated at, and will **** out on you quick. I was lucky, mine lasted 3 years.


idk about their power but they last...

ive had a kenwood since i was 18


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Bobo said:


> I don't know if any stereo I've used is stereo or mono out on the sub out RCA's (or rear output switched to sub out), but the output is mono, so what does it matter? What are you losing?


My Kenwood deck has stereo signal on its left and right on its subwoofer channels. No way to turn this off. If I use y-splitter as directed in my manual, then I must be losing the information from one of the channels if bass content is recorded in stereo. I probably wouldn't lose much because bass content is supposedly mixed in mono. However, if 1% of my albums don't do it, I still want to hear the way it was recorded.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

siucsaluki11 said:


> stay away from kenwood amps, they don't do NEAR what they are rated at, and will **** out on you quick. I was lucky, mine lasted 3 years.


Thats BS. My x4r is 7 years strong and never an issue and exceeds power specs by far. 

The MB quart would be fine

the two litebox monos would be great

the kenwoods would be fine

As would the JL or the other amp you were talking about.

Its a sub amp. Not a huge deal.


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

Mako312 said:


> I looked at those also, and heard some iffy things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDMAX reaches its max excursion around 700 rms, so I would find something that puts out about 1500rms at 1 ohm. And I know you said that you want to run them at 4 ohms but no way in hell your going to find 1500 rms @ 4 ohms for $200 or even $300. Well at least not true rms,


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

If you want total bang for buck then find an old school rockford punch 800a2 and run 4ohm mono. It will be a solid 500rms to each sub which will push those 10s just fine. And youll come in at under 200 bucks for power you can trust. I would use that over any "budget" amp made today.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

for2nato said:


> If you want total bang for buck then find an old school rockford punch 800a2 and run 4ohm mono. It will be a solid 500rms to each sub which will push those 10s just fine. And youll come in at under 200 bucks for power you can trust. I would use that over any "budget" amp made today.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


I agree. Ive had IDMAX 12s and its doesnt take a lot to get them going, I had mine on a sundown SAE 1200. You have to remember as nice as these subs are they still only have a 2.25 inch coil. DONT OVER POWER THEM! They are very effiencent as well.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

turkishvalo said:


> IDMAX reaches its max excursion around 700 rms, so I would find something that puts out about 1500rms at 1 ohm. And I know you said that you want to run them at 4 ohms but no way in hell your going to find 1500 rms @ 4 ohms for $200 or even $300. Well at least not true rms,


my subs are 4 ohm. I'm going to be running at 1 ohm. I'm looking at perhaps a AudioQue 1200d.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Cruzer said:


> ive never used it, but the thousands of reviews on websites everywhere indicate its not junk jl nut hugger


Poor people hate jl audio, its a proven fact.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

The 800a is a good idea. I would look at old school amps but I don't know what is good and what isn't.


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

Richv72 said:


> Poor people hate jl audio, its a proven fact.


Never ran JL, i wounld like to try it but im not paying their prices. I would rather go DLS or ID for what JL wants. Guess im one of the poor ones lol.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive recently had the chance to play with some Cadence amps. Not bad at all for the money. Ive been powering my 2 15" arc audio subs.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Richv72 said:


> Poor people hate jl audio, its a proven fact.


poor???

i can afford it but ive heard lots of systems running jl, and amps that cost more than jl, and it doesnt make them sound amazing


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Cruzer said:


> poor???
> 
> i can afford it but ive heard lots of systems running jl, and amps that cost more than jl, and it doesnt make them sound amazing


I'm running two JL Slash 300/2, and one JL Slash 500/1. 

All 1'st gen.

System sounds absolutely amazing.

Next.

*EDIT* It sounded amazing until I added the Alpine SPX-17PRO mid-bass for rear fill. Now, those DON"T sound amazing.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

zumbo said:


> I'm running two JL Slash 300/2, and one JL Slash 500/1.
> 
> All 1'st gen.
> 
> ...


i have all boss amps speakers subs it sounds absolutely amazing too.

next


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Cruzer said:


> i have all boss amps speakers subs it sounds absolutely amazing too.
> 
> next


You know what they say...

One man's trash, is another man's treasure.

Your sig states Infinity/AQ power.

Think I have found the BS'er @ this site.

Do us both a favor. Let this thread get back on track.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Yea let's keep the thread on track. 

Everyone has their dislikes and likes, and what makes something fit into those is all dependent on the person. 

If you can find me a JL 1000 for $150 we can talk lol.


----------



## siucsaluki11 (Dec 27, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> Thats BS. My x4r is 7 years strong and never an issue and exceeds power specs by far.
> 
> The MB quart would be fine
> 
> ...


their old stuff is great, the stuff from the past few years is garbage, doesn't do near rated power, and from my experience, and a lot of others I've heard from, they don't last long. I had a 9104d at 2 ohms.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Mako312, this might actually appeal to you - a True Value here: 
Boston Acoustics Gta-1000m 1000 Watt Mono Channel GTA Series Car Amplifier: Electronics [B0056JRSXW] - US$96.37 : Gpm WB Store


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

zumbo said:


> You know what they say...
> 
> One man's trash, is another man's treasure.
> 
> ...


it was OBVIOUSLY a joke, sorry your too slow to have gotten that.

i dont know how the thread can get on track when your telling the OP despite 5+ people suggesting the mb quart amp their all wrong. 

lets just hope the OP goes with majority


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

I'm giving a look at the AQ, and Polk I mentioned earlier. 

I like the AQ because of the size. That's a big plus in my book.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

siucsaluki11 said:


> their old stuff is great, the stuff from the past few years is garbage, doesn't do near rated power, and from my experience, and a lot of others I've heard from, they don't last long. I had a 9104d at 2 ohms.


Thats misinfo. Their high end stuff has been reliable and exceeds specs for past 10 years. like the x4r, x4s, x1r, x1s. The exelon series. 


The bottom of the line stuff youre talking about is entry level. And may at times come up slightly short of advertised power, but inaudibly. If you ask people who have the amps that cost more than $100 from kenwood, youll get different responses.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Mako312 said:


> I'm giving a look at the AQ, and Polk I mentioned earlier.
> 
> I like the AQ because of the size. That's a big plus in my book.


one of my favorite features of the aq amps is the gain knob. true gain knob, and it has a clipping light on it, so makes setting gain so easy and fast

we just had 115 degree days humidity way too high and it was ice cold under the seat with no fans


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

I like the clipping light on it also. That's a good feature. I wish more did it


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Mako312 said:


> I like the clipping light on it also. That's a good feature. I wish more did it
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


agree


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> one of my favorite features of the aq amps is the gain knob. true gain knob, and it has a clipping light on it, so makes setting gain so easy and fast
> 
> we just had 115 degree days humidity way too high and it was ice cold under the seat with no fans


Do the clips lights actually work? Like say do they do as good of a job as a DD 1? Just asking not trying to get off track here.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

turkishvalo said:


> Do the clips lights actually work? Like say do they do as good of a job as a DD 1? Just asking not trying to get off track here.


I was going to ask the same thing. does it actually work lol.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

turkishvalo said:


> Do the clips lights actually work? Like say do they do as good of a job as a DD 1? Just asking not trying to get off track here.


no experience with the DD 1, but it works perfectly imho.

with the gain set to where i want it, it doesnt clip, but then crank the volume past where i normally listen to, after a certain volume increase it eventually clips.

if i leave the volume at a set # and continue to crank gain gradually, it eventually clips.

it seems pretty accurate.

i called AQ when i first got the amp as i wasnt sure if i wanted it to not blink at all, or if it just blinked it was good, or what. he said if it blinks then goes right off, its right at its max. if it stays lit up its clipping and u need to back down the gain or volume


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Mako312 said:


> It only puts out 600 @ 1 ohm. My subs are 1000 rms a piece.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


at 1000watt those subs will bottom out bye-bye. 300 a piece would be a safe bet.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> at 1000watt those subs will bottom out bye-bye. 300 a piece would be a safe bet.


have you used them before?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Mako312 said:


> have you used them before?


I have, nice subs but barely hold 350 without audible distortion. look what others said in that tread- you don`t need much power to get those going. 
I can bet you $100 that that solid audio I linked in the beginning of this tread at 1 Ohm load will take them close to their mechanical limits.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> I have, nice subs but barely hold 350 without audible distortion. look what others said in that tread- you don`t need much power to get those going.
> I can bet you $100 that that solid audio I linked in the beginning of this tread at 1 Ohm load will take them close to their mechanical limits.


The other person said 700 each Max. The AQ 1200 does 1200-1500 depending on voltage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually I called Image Dynamics and they told me that 700rms is where they reach their excursion. And I know for a fact that they can take that if the power is clean. If you are worried keep it 500rms or below per driver. Maybe Mr. Eric Stevens can chime in on this.


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

Mako312 said:


> The other person said 700 each Max. The AQ 1200 does 1200-1500 depending on voltage.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


BTW that AQ would be perfect. Chances are you wont see the full 1500rms after box rise anyway. Just have someone DD1 the HU and the amp or use the clip light thing. I had a Sundown SAE 1200D V1 on mine and they pushed the subs pretty good. SAE 1200s clamp around 1700rms. They IDMAXs took it like a champ. But my signal was also clean.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

turkishvalo said:


> BTW that AQ would be perfect. Chances are you wont see the full 1500rms after box rise anyway. Just have someone DD1 the HU and the amp or use the clip light thing. I had a Sundown SAE 1200D V1 on mine and they pushed the subs pretty good. SAE 1200s clamp around 1700rms. They IDMAXs took it like a champ. But my signal was also clean.


One of the audio guys around where I live that I know has o scope, and helps people tune their systems. So plan on having him help me out and tune everything for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

X-tant 600.1 $159. I`ve got one it looks gorgeous and hitting really hard. 
XTANT 600X1 AMPLIFIER 600 WATT RMS CLASS D MONO VERY HIGH END FREE SHIPPING MTX | eBay 
you can rear this tread:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Good looking amp. Too bad I can only go 4 or 1 ohm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Mako312 said:


> Good looking amp. Too bad I can only go 4 or 1 ohm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


it`s 1Ohm stable, installation sheet stated 1Ohm load is fine. I hooked up mine to Alpine DVC R sub and dial gain at about half way, in sealed box it`s about as much as that R will take. you`ll get about 700W from it at 1Ohm load. I absolutely love mine, best looking amp I ever owned and loud as hell.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 6, 2005)

robert_wrath said:


> Mako312, this might actually appeal to you - a True Value here:
> Boston Acoustics Gta-1000m 1000 Watt Mono Channel GTA Series Car Amplifier: Electronics [B0056JRSXW] - US$96.37 : Gpm WB Store


Any idea if that's a reputable dealer? I've read a few horror stories from places that sell stuff really cheap like that.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Bobo said:


> Any idea if that's a reputable dealer? I've read a few horror stories from places that sell stuff really cheap like that.


Says western union payment. That's a no go in my book.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> X-tant 600.1 $159. I`ve got one it looks gorgeous and hitting really hard.
> XTANT 600X1 AMPLIFIER 600 WATT RMS CLASS D MONO VERY HIGH END FREE SHIPPING MTX | eBay
> you can rear this tread:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]


Wow that is one ugly amp LMAO. I know xtant make good amps but it has wood grain on it for Gods sake


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Mako312 said:


> Says western union payment. That's a no go in my book.


States Paypal, MC, Visa, Disc on mine.

I like it.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

zumbo said:


> States Paypal, MC, Visa, Disc on mine.
> 
> I like it.


I saw the thread it was posted in and they said Western Union. I never checked it out lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

cant believe he just hasnt bought an amp by now


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> cant believe he just hasnt bought an amp by now


Who? Me?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

tyroneshoes said:


> cant believe he just hasnt bought an amp by now


tire kicker!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Mako312 said:


> Who? Me?


yes you


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> yes you


Yea that's because it's not up on my list to take care of yet. I always gather information before I buy anyway so I can make a smart choice, and not one I regret.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Then the purpose of this post is achieved.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I just realized there have been 96 replies!:laugh:


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

It's been popular. always good to have lots of informative posts.


----------



## audio1der (Jun 11, 2012)

Mako312 said:


> What kind of electrical are you on?
> 
> and what load are you running it at?


Electrical= stock alt, 2 batts, sufficient all copper runs and good grounds.
Running it at 1 ohm, wanging on it at every chance I get. When that DD is drinking all the juice she can, I get the teeniest bit of headlight dimming at idle. Completely acceptable.


----------



## muhammd (May 31, 2017)

we have reviewed the best monoblock amplifiers at loud noisy car and you are going to find a lot of interesting deals for budget monoblock amplifiers


----------

